# Betta girl giving me the tongue!!



## wildflowers (Sep 5, 2011)

I know this sounds weird, but I am just making sure she doesn't have a problem and is doing something normal. My Betta when she sees me (only when she sees my face) will literally stick her little tongue out like a little lizard and lick at the glass quickly in one loud "slurp". It is so cute and funny, but I wonder if this is a normal thing or if my Betta is just a little quirky in her own way?? 

Do Bettas do this normally?

Oh and also, do female Bettas blow little bubbles out of happiness like males too? I have one that sticks her tongue out and blows little bubbles every now and again.


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's _normal_ or not, but I'm happy to say you are not alone. My betta started sticking his tongue out at me when I came home about a month ago. He also has learned to throw rocks around to get my attention. I think Bettas are just sassy.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Um... bettas don't have tongues. :???:


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, bettas don't blow bubbles out of happiness. It's usually to suggest that they are ready to mate. Females will make small ones occasionally. 
But yes, bettas don't have tongues. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe they're "kissing" the glass. lol


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Um... bettas don't have tongues. :???:


This thread made me lol.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe they're "kissing" the glass. lol


Time to make out with my reflection! *mmmmmmuuuaaaahhhh*~~~~ <3


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Dec 7, 2011)

After much googling, I have now learned that while fish do _not_ have true "tongues," but many have a tongue-like feature in their mouth known as basihyals.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

MissCarlyRenee said:


> After much googling, I have now learned that while fish do _not_ have true "tongues," but many have a tongue-like feature in their mouth known as basihyals.


Yes. It looks nothing like our tongues, nor does it have the same kind of functions. It can't stick it out at you, lol.


----------



## MissCarlyRenee (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine occasionally opens his mouth and exposes a pink tongue-like object at me.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL this thread. Bettas do not have tongues or anything to stick out. I've seen the inside of several bettas mouths that "talk" to me and they definitely have nothing there.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I dont think they have "tongues." But this does sound pretty cute! I kind of laughed at first as well, when I heard tongue. lol


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

MissCarlyRenee said:


> After much googling, I have now learned that while fish do _not_ have true "tongues," but many have a tongue-like feature in their mouth known as basihyals.


Basihyals are pieces of cartilage. Tongues are muscles.

It's only attributed as a tongue because it is in their mouth. Sharks for example have enormous basihyals which is the huge cartilage that attaches to their jaw. They do not perform the same function, nor are made of the same material.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I have seen my fish "kiss" the glass at me though so maybe that's what your seeing? It's pretty cute when they do it <3


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

Personally I have never seen my bettas tongue, but I think it would be very hard to see because of the glass and water in between not to mention the fleeting amount of time the mouth was open to see. I fish quite a bit so I've dealt with allot of fish mouths, and judging from catfish I could easily see if the betta's was similar at all how someone could construe it as a tongue.


----------

